# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  1ο Μeet & Pump by Bodybuilding.gr  (Kυριακή 23 Μαρτίου 2014 - Body Shape Gym)

## Polyneikos

Την Κυριακή 23 Μαρτίου, στο γυμναστήριο  *Βody Shape* (Ψαρων 38-40,Κέντρο Αθήνας) του  γνωστού πρωταθλητή *Σταυρου Τριουλίδη*, θα πραγματοποιηθεί μια προπόνηση με *συγκεκριμένο αριθμό μελών (γυρω στα 30-35)* που θα εκδηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον μέσω του Bodybuilding.gr




*Στόχος ειναι να περάσουμε καλά, σε ενα ωραίο κλίμα και να πραγματοποιηθεί μια ομαδική προπονηση / groups για όλες τις μυικές ομάδες .
Περισσότερες πληροφορίες, προσεχώς !!*

----------


## vaggan

επιτελους θα ξεχωρισουν τα μεγαλα παιδια απο τα αγορια......... :02. Idea:

----------


## goldenera

Δηλώνω επίσημα ότι εκδηλώνω το ενδιαφέρον μου :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ ωραια κινηση απο το ΒΒgr. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Ναι Χρήστο, και μπράβο στον(πιστεύω) ηθικό αυτουργό του event, Κώστα-Polyneikos :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραίες κινήσεις που σπάνε την ρουτίνα και δίνουν ευκαιρία να γυμναστούν πολλα μέλη παρέα να γνωριστούν σε ιδανικό περιβάλον και πάνω στο αντικείμενο που είναι η προπόνηση 
πολλα μπράβο στον εμπνευστή της ιδέας και διοργανωτή , τον συνήθη ύποπτο Κώστα πολυνέικο :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## goldenera

Ηλία θα κατέβεις? Θέλω ένα δυνατό σπότερ, γιατί τα κιλά είναι πολλά :08. Turtle:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μη με μπριζώνεις τωρα ρε Γιάννη και είμαι και μακρυά γιατι αν με το επέτρεπαν οι υποχρεώσεις μου άνετα κατέβαιανα δεν βαριέμαι απλα χρόνος δεν υπάρχει

----------


## niksamaras

Και εγω θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να ερθω!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Aν καταλαβα καλα,ειναι προπονηση και οχι αγωνες δυναμης,σωστα?
Αν εμενα στην Αθηνα θα ερχομουν και εγω.Τον Νοεμβριο λεγαμε πως θα καναμε προπονηση με τον Heath,τελικα τον ειδαμε να προπονειται μονος του.

----------


## 8avos

Απιστευτη πρωτοβουλια.Αν και απ οτι βλεπω οι περισσοτεροι που απαντησαν εδω μεχρι τωρα
(οπως και εγω) ειμαστε εκτος Αθηνων  :01. Sad:

----------


## billy89

Ηλία κάνε κάτι και για μας που είμαστε πάνω από τα Τέμπη και δε μας παίζει κανένας :08. Turtle: 

Μόνο αυτοί οι Αθηναίοι θα διοργανώνουν ομαδικές προπονήσεις??? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Aν καταλαβα καλα,ειναι προπονηση και οχι αγωνες δυναμης,σωστα?
> Αν εμενα στην Αθηνα θα ερχομουν και εγω.Τον Νοεμβριο λεγαμε πως θα καναμε προπονηση με τον Heath,τελικα τον ειδαμε να προπονειται μονος του.


Γιαννη ναι, μια προπόνηση θα είναι,για όλα τα επιπεδα, σε μη ανταγωνιστικό περιβάλλον :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Mπραβο Κωστα,πολυ καλη κινηση!Ο Σταυρος θα προπονησει τους αθλητες ή θα συμμετασχει και καποιος αλλος?

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Μου αρεσε πολύ η πρωτοβουλία...  :03. Clap:  δηλώνω και εγω το ενδιαφερον μου  :02. Welcome:   :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Mπραβο Κωστα,πολυ καλη κινηση!Ο Σταυρος θα προπονησει τους αθλητες ή θα συμμετασχει και καποιος αλλος?


Θα δημιουργηθουν 5-6 γκρουπ, που θα κανουν απο μια 1-2 μυικες ομάδες.Π.χ. Group Πόδια, Στήθος, Πλατη, κτλ. Οι πιο εμπειροι θα κατευθύνουν την προπόνηση.
Θα ηθελα να μου στέλνετε πμ και τα ονόματα θα ανακοινωθούν καποια στιγμή,δυστυχως δεν θα υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να γυμναστουμε παραπάνω από 30 ατομα περίπου.
Ο Σταυρος θα ειναι παρών, καπου θα τον βαλουμε ,δεν θα μας ξεφύγει :01. Wink:

----------


## No Fear

Και παλι μπραβο,καλη προπονηση στους συμμετεχοντες! :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλία κάνε κάτι και για μας που είμαστε πάνω από τα Τέμπη και δε μας παίζει κανένας
> 
> Μόνο αυτοί οι Αθηναίοι θα διοργανώνουν ομαδικές προπονήσεις???


λοιπόν εγω είμαι θετικός να κάνουμε ομαδική προπόνηση στο γυμναστήριό μου δεν είμαι καλός στην διοργάνωση αλλα θα μας δώσουν οι Αθηναίοι το μοντέλο να το εφαρμόσουμε  :01. Razz: ο ειδικός είναι ο κώστας πολυνεικος  :03. Thumb up: 

αλλα εμείς μετα τον αγώνα θα κάνουμε και άλλη ομαδική διοργάνωση μετα δημοσίων θεαμάτων , (μη πάει το μυαλό σε τίποτα πονηρό)αλλα δεν τα λέμε να μην τούς βάζουμε ιδέες και να κρατήσουμε την πρωτοτυπία και θα έχουμε και γυναικείες κατηγορίες , δεν είμαστε παρτάκες σκεφτόμαστε και το ασθενές φύλο  :01. Razz:

----------


## KontorinisMD

Παιδιά θα είμαι κι εγώ στην ωραία αυτή ομαδική προπόνηση (εκτος απροοπτου από την δουλειά) και θα χαρώ πολύ να δω πως προπονούνται τα παλικαρια του bbgr και να νιώσουμε όλοι μαζί το πρήξιμο που μας αρμόζει!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

Γεια σου Γιώργο, πως πάει προετοιμασία;Κατι έχω πληροφορηθει  :01. Mr. Green: 
Ωραία λοιπόν, θα σε περιμένουμε, θα σε βάλω στο group Beast Mode :01. Razz:  (Περιμένω και τον Γιώργο Βασιλικόπουλο)

----------


## Muscleboss

Μια νέα σειρά events ξεκινά από το bodybuilding.gr με σκοπό να φέρει τα μέλη του πιο κοντά και να προσφέρει ευκαιρίες κοινής προπόνησης με τους εμπειρότερους να μοιράζονται τις προπονητικές τους τεχνικές με τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Πέρα από την προπόνηση, κάθε συνάντηση των μελών του bodybuilding.gr προσφέρει την ευκαιρία να γνωριστούμε από κοντά και να κάνουμε την πλάκα μας.

Σκοπός είναι αυτή η σειρά των events να πραγματοποιείται ίσως και περισσότερες από 1 φορά το χρόνο σε διάφορα μέρη ανα την Ελλάδα ανάλογα με το ενδιαφέρον.

*1ο Meet & Pump by Bodybuilding.gr* λοιπόν στο *Body Shape* με πρωτεργάτη τον *Κώστα Polyneiko*.

----------


## SkillBill

παιδια για τι ωρα λεμε??η το ειπαμε καπου και μου ξεφυγε?γιατι δουλευω μεχρι 6-7??

----------


## Fataoulas

φακεν αποσταση (και καραβι) Πολυ θα'θελα ναρθω  :01. Sad:

----------


## ελμερ

Πολυ ωραια κινηση.......ελπιζω να ειμαι και γω εκει..... :03. Thumb up:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

Hδη εχουμε μαζευτεί 12 ατομα...Επαναλαμβανω η προπόνηση θα ειναι αυστηρά μέχρι 30 άτομα... :02. Welcome: 

υ.γ. Για  τον φίλο που ρώτησε, θα ειναι κατά τις 12.00-13.00  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## SkillBill

κριμα δεν θα μπορεσω λογω δουλειας..πολυ ωραια κινηση παντως,ελπιζω να επαναληφθει!

----------


## giannis64

Αυτά είναι γούστα. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις πάντα περνάς καλά γνωρίζοντας άτομα από κοντά και αλλάζοντας άποψη για πολλούς, αφού άλλο ο γραπτός λόγος και άλλο η *στενή επαφή*… :01. Razz: 


  Θα ήθελα και εγώ να βρεθώ αλλά δέχομαι απειλητικά πμ από διαφόρους, αν υπάρξει εκεί η παρουσία μου. :01. Mr. Green: 


Πλάκα κάνω. Αχαχαχ!


  Πολύ θα το ήθελα παιδιά, αλλά δυστυχώς η απόσταση και οι υποχρεώσεις δεν μου το επιτρέπουν. :01. Unsure: 


  Τυχεροί είστε σε τέτοια θέματα εσείς από Αθήνα. Καλά να περάσετε, αν και αυτό είναι δεδομένο.
  Μπράβο Κώστα. Είσαι μάνα σε τέτοιες διοργανώσεις.

----------


## KontorinisMD

> Γεια σου Γιώργο, πως πάει προετοιμασία;Κατι έχω πληροφορηθει Ωραία λοιπόν, θα σε περιμένουμε, θα σε βάλω στο group Beast Mode (Περιμένω και τον Γιώργο Βασιλικόπουλο)


 Είμαι στην τελική ευθεία τώρα,αν και είναι ακόμα μακριά οι αγώνες...θα δούμε έχει πολύ δουλειά ακόμα...θα τα πούμε και από κοντά παρέα με τα σίδερα...

----------


## RAMBO

Ειμαι και γω μεσα :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ειμαι και γω μεσα


Για να σε δούμε μπάς και μας πείσεις  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Εγω ετοιμαζω αργα και σταθερα την επιστροφη μου......με σενα να δουμε τι θα γινει  :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

ραμπε θα κυλισει πολυ αιμα... :05. Weights:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Tα κυτεί αίμα..

----------


## Tolis 1989

Πάντως εγώ θέλω στο ίδιο group με τον Rambo  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## RAMBO

Kατσε ρε εγω νομιζω οτι ειμαι team μονος μου  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tolis 1989

x0a0xa00ax0ax0a :08. Rifle:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σήμερα έκανα μια επίσκεψη στο γυμναστήριο του Σταύρου Τριουλίδη, κανωντας μια προπόνηση ενόψει και του *1ου Μeet & Pump*.
Eκεί ήταν και ο  Αλέξανδρος Μπελεγρής που  προπονείται στο γυμναστήριο του Σταύρου , και ετοιμάζεται για αγώνες τον Μαϊο.
Η προπόνηση ήταν δυναμική και βγήκαν και οι αναμνηστικές φωτογραφίες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mikekan

Φοβερό κορμί ο Αλέξανδρος!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Φοβερό κορμί ο Αλέξανδρος!


Eίναι παρα πολύ καλός και δουλεύει σκληρά,θα κάνει μεγάλη αίσθηση στους αγώνες.Θα ειναι παρών στην προπόνησή μας  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## No Fear

Ο Αlex ειναι φιλος και πολυ ικανος!Με την σωστη καθοδηγηση,την οποια εχει απο τον Σταυρο,θα τα παει περιφημα!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ο Αlex ειναι φιλος και πολυ ικανος!Με την σωστη καθοδηγηση,την οποια εχει απο τον Σταυρο,θα τα παει περιφημα!


Ο Αλεξης γυμνάζεται στο γυμναστήριο του Σταυρου,κανωντας προπονήσεις με τον Σταυρο, υπό την καθοδήγηση του Τασου Κολιγκιώνη .
23 Μαρτίου, θα τον δούμε και από κοντα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Μπ

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια,θα χαρω πολυ να γνωρησω και τα αλλα παιδια του forum

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια,θα χαρω πολυ να γνωρησω και τα αλλα παιδια του forum


Γειά σου Αλεξανδρε, τα λέμε ξανά από κοντά, στην ομαδική μας προπόνηση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Πρωτότυπη διοργάνωση μπράβο! Να μάθουν οι νέοι απο τους παλαιότερους κ οι δεύτεροι να ανανεώσουν τις προπονησεις απο τους νέους!

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πρωτότυπη διοργάνωση μπράβο! Να μάθουν οι νέοι απο τους παλαιότερους κ οι δεύτεροι να ανανεώσουν τις προπονησεις απο τους νέους!


Γιώργο θα τα πούμε απο κοντα,ελπίζουμε  :02. Welcome:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια,θα χαρω πολυ να γνωρησω και τα αλλα παιδια του forum


 καλώς τον  :02. Welcome:  τα είπαμε και στο γκάζι ,θα τα πούμε και στην προπόνηση ελπίζω  :01. Wink:   :05. Weights: 

αντε λιγοστέυουν οι μερες λέμε  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Muscleboss

> Πρωτότυπη διοργάνωση μπράβο! Να μάθουν οι νέοι απο τους παλαιότερους κ οι δεύτεροι να ανανεώσουν τις προπονησεις απο τους νέους!


Μιας και δεν είναι δυνατόν να παραυρεθώ και εγώ στο 1o Meet and Pump, θα με εκπροσωπήσει ο Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος. 

Γιώργο τώρα δεν έχεις δικαιολόγία να λείψεις  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Μπ

> καλώς τον  τα είπαμε και στο γκάζι ,θα τα πούμε και στην προπόνηση ελπίζω  
> 
> αντε λιγοστέυουν οι μερες λέμε


Μαλλον για ποδια με κοβω να κανω και θα ερθω με τα δωρακια μου  :01. Wink:

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Κώστα θα κάνω ότι μπορώ να μη δουλεύω εκείνη τη μέρα, τέτοια πράγματα δεν πρέπει να χάνονται!!!!

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Πάνο ξέρεις οτι ψοφάω για κάτι τέτοια θα κάνω οτι μπορώ! Αν και το κενό της απουσία σου δν θα μπορέσω να το καλύψω!

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Μπ

Θα μπορουσα να μαθω ποσα γομαρακια θα εισαστε απο το φορουμ  :01. Smile: ))

----------


## Polyneikos

Για όσους  έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή στο 1st Meet and Pump, θα υπάρχουν συμπληρώματα κατά την διάρκεια προπόνησης, όπως preworkouts,αμινοξέα και πρωτεϊνη, μια προσφορά του *Νutrition Planet*, του e-shop που συνεργάζεται το Bodybuilding.gr, έτσι ώστε η προπόνηση να εκτελεστεί με πλήρη ένταση :01. Razz:

----------


## niksamaras

> Για όσους  έχουν δηλώσει συμμετοχή στο 1st Meet and Pump, θα υπάρχουν συμπληρώματα κατά την διάρκεια προπόνησης, όπως preworkouts,αμινοξέα και πρωτεϊνη, μια προσφορά του Νίκου Σωτηριάδη και  του Νutrition Planet, του e-shop που συνεργάζεται το Bodybuilding.gr, έτσι ώστε η προπόνηση να εκτελεστεί με πλήρη ένταση


Τελεια!! Την ωρα που θα γινει η προπονηση την ξερουμε???

----------


## Polyneikos

Νίκο θα μαζευτούμε κατά τις 12, να ξεκινήσουμε κατά τις 13:00 περίπου.
Εσεις φέρτε ενα σέικερ άδειο μονο :01. Wink:

----------


## niksamaras

> Νίκο θα μαζευτούμε κατά τις 12, να ξεκινήσουμε κατά τις 13:00 περίπου.
> Εσεις φέρτε ενα σέικερ άδειο μονο


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ωραια και ευχάριστα πράματα , πιστεύω όλοι θα το χαρείτε και τέτοιες εκδηλώσεις που έχουν την υπογραφή  του bb.gr , αποτελούν εγγύηση πλέον  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Θα μπορουσα να μαθω ποσα γομαρακια θα εισαστε απο το φορουμ ))


Αλέξανδρε συνολικά υπολογιζω να είμαστε 15-20 ατομα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Μπ

> Αλέξανδρε συνολικά υπολογιζω να είμαστε 15-20 ατομα


Ωραια για φερω την σωστη ποσοτητα σε  δειγματακια  :01. Wink:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Αντε να ετοιμαζόμαστεεε λεμεεε  :05. Biceps: 

ΥΓ μην ξεχάσετε καμια φωτογραφική εε  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tolis 1989

> Ωραια για φερω την σωστη ποσοτητα σε  δειγματακια


Ευχαριστούμε!
Σιγουρα θα το εχουμε αναγκη  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Αντε να μαζευομαστσε σιγα σιγα  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νομίζω θα βγεί δυναμική  η προπόνηση με αυτά τα πολεμοφόδια  :01. Wink: 
Μια ευγενική προσφορά των *Nutrition Planet (Βοdybuilding.gr E-shop)*.Ευχαριστούμε !!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Παγκόσμιος Πόλεμοςς θα γινει λεμεεεε  :05. Biceps:  :05. Biceps:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ την Nutrition Planet για τα συπληρώματα που θα συνοδέψουν τo event.

Καλή προπόνηση εύχομαι και περιμένουμε πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό!!!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Εύχομαι μία δυνατή, ασφαλή και διασκεδαστική προπόνηση παιδιά. 
Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές ζηλεύω που δε ζω σε αστικό κέντρο. Να περάσετε όμορφα, περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εύχομαι μία δυνατή, ασφαλή και διασκεδαστική προπόνηση παιδιά. 
> Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές ζηλεύω που δε ζω σε αστικό κέντρο. Να περάσετε όμορφα, περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.


Στελιο προτείνω το 2ο Μeet & Pump στο γυμναστήριο του Ηλια, για μαζευτείτε  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ελμερ

Καλη επιτυχια στη σημερινη προπονηση (αν και τη θεωρω δεδομενη)....περιμενουμε φωτογραφικο υλικο.... :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Εύχομαι μία δυνατή, ασφαλή και διασκεδαστική προπόνηση παιδιά. 
> Κάτι τέτοιες στιγμές ζηλεύω που δε ζω σε αστικό κέντρο. Να περάσετε όμορφα, περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.


 Κ εμεις Στελιο καποιες φορες ζηλευουμε που δεν ζουμε επαρχια. :01. Wink: 



> Στελιο προτείνω το 2ο Μeet & Pump στο γυμναστήριο του Ηλια, για μαζευτείτε


Αμα γινει αυτο :03. Thumb up:  εμεις μετα να δεις ζηλια! :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στο φορουμ,και σε οσους ανέλαβαν την οργάνωση αυτης της συνάντησης...χάρηκα πολύ που ειδα ξανα(καποιους τους ειχα γνωρίσει στο atlas) γνωριμες φάτσες ,αλλα και καποια καινούρια ατομα ,ανταλλάξαμε απόψεις,προπονηθήκαμε,κουβεντιάσαμε και πανω απο όλα περάσαμε καλά....

Συγχαρητήρια για αυτη την εξαιρετική πρωτοβουλία ,ετσι ωστε τα μέλη να ερθουν κοντα ως ''συναθλητες''  :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:  αναμεινατε φωτογραφικο ρομαντζο

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Περιμένουμε Φώτο.


Πόση ώρα σας πήρε η προπόνηση;

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Περιμένουμε Φώτο.
> 
> 
> Πόση ώρα σας πήρε η προπόνηση;


Ηταν τοσο ωραια που χαθηκε ο χρονος , κ σε προπονηση κ σε κουβεντα. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μόλις πριν απο λίγο "μαζευτηκαμε" , καθώς μόλις ολοκληρώθηκε το *1ο Μeet & Pump*, μάλιστα καποιοι συνεχίσαμε και για φαγητο "μυικής ανάρρωσης"   :01. Wink:  :01. Razz: 
Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω όσους φίλους τους φόρουμ - αλλά και παιδιά που γνωριστήκαμε εκτός φόρουμ, από το team του Τριουλίδη,  συμμετείχαν σε αυτη την συνάντηση-προπόνηση.
Μιλήσαμε, προπονηθήκαμε, τα πηγαδάκια έδιναν και έπαιρναν για τα αγωνιστικά νέα και σύντομα ελπίζω να το επαναλάβουμε..
Η προπόνηση ήταν πολύ καλή, στο πολύ ωραίο γυμναστήριο του πρωταθλητή και φίλου *Σταύρου Τριουλίδη*, ο οποιος μας φιλοξένησε και ηταν Ηead Coach και τον ευχαριστούμε  :05. Weights: 

Kάποιες πρώτες φωτογραφίες

----------


## Γιώργος Βασιλικόπουλος

Κώστα ανέβασες κιόλας?

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αρχικά , ηπιαμε τα απαραίτητα  τονωτικά μας για την προπόνηση*  :05. Weights:  :05. Lift Heavy: 



*Απο εκεί και πέρα,αρχισε η προπόνηση μας, με αρκετή ένταση αλλά και πλάκα καθώς  και το απαραίτητο κους κους ανάμεσα στα σετ *

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Πω πω μας κανετε να ζηλευουμε


Πόσα σήκωσε ο Αλεξ;

----------


## Polyneikos

> Κώστα ανέβασες κιόλας?


Είμαι γρήγορο πιστόλι  :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δεν ειναι παντα καλο αυτο ε :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Δεν ειναι παντα καλο αυτο ε


Αν μιλάμε για upload,καλό είναι  :01. Razz:

----------


## niksamaras

Και εγω με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω το φορουμ για την διοργανωση και τον Σταυρο Τριουλιδη για την φιλοξενια και για την πολυ δυνατη προπονηση ποδιων που μας εκανε!  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:  (ασχετα αν εγω εβγαλα μονο τα σκουατ και μετα ξαπλωσα κατω για κανα 20λεπτο   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz: )

----------


## Αλεξανδρος Μπ

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσκληση που ειχα για σημερα,χαρηκα που μιλησα κ γνωρησα παιδια απο το φορουμ.

Νικσαμαρα μην ανησυχεις ολα στο προγραμμα ειναι

----------


## RAMBO

Mπραβο παιδια,δυστυχως αν και ηθελα πολυ λογο δουλειας δεν ηρθα..ελπιζω την επομενη φορα

----------


## niksamaras

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για την προσκληση που ειχα για σημερα,χαρηκα που μιλησα κ γνωρησα παιδια απο το φορουμ.
> 
> Νικσαμαρα μην ανησυχεις ολα στο προγραμμα ειναι



Στην επομενη καλυτερος, για να ακολουθησω και εσας τους πιο εμπειρους  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

Μπράβο παιδιά σας ζηλεύω άξιοι εκπρόσωποι του φόρουμ όλοι νταμάρια! Γράψτε και ποιος είναι ποιος στις φώτο γιατί μερικούς τους βλέπω πρώτη φορά! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μια πολυ ευχαριστη Κυριακη σημερα που σιγουρα θα θυμομαστε ,μακαρι να επαναλαμβανεται οσο συχνα γινεται.
Συγχαρητηρια στον Polyneiko που ειχε την ιδεα κ την υλοποιησε ,ευχαριστουμε  τον Σταυρο Τριουλιδη που μας παραχωρησε το gym ,k τον Αλεξανδρο που φροντισε για τα δυναμωτικα  :01. Wink: προ κ μετα προπονησης.
Και ολα τα παιδια που κ αν μερικα για πρωτη φορα συναντιοτουσαν μιλαγανε λες κ ηταν φιλοι απο πριν ,φαινεται το αθλημα μας εχει εναν μαγικο κωδικα επικοινωνιας. :01. Wink: 
Το γυμναστηριο χωρις να ειναι κανενα μεγανθηριο ειχε οργανα μελετημενα τελευταιας τεχνολογιας που κανουν την δουλεια τους αψογα κ με το παραπανω ,αυτο ομως που εκανε την διαφορα ηταν η ''πνοη'' του Σταυρου με πολλες γνωσεις σε θεματα προπονησης κ διατροφης που με μεγαλη ευχαριστηση μας εδινε τα φωτα του.
Ημουν ατυχος στα αγωνιστικα μου χρονια που δεν ετυχε να ειχα διπλα μου εναν δασκαλο ,σιγουρα θα ημουν καλυτερος.

----------


## SotosTheBoss

O cobra φαίνεται πιο τεράστιος σε αυτές τια φωτο σε σχεςη με κάτι παλιές 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> O cobra φαίνεται πιο τεράστιος σε αυτές τια φωτο σε σχεςη με κάτι παλιές 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Που να δεις και πως σηκωνε τα κιλα! :05. Lift 1 Hand: 
Αφου απορησα κ εγω ,τοσο καλα τρωει στον στρατο;  :01. Razz:       Μπριζολες,ψαρια,ρυζια,πατατες,πρασινα, καθε μερα;; :08. Food:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Για Πες Χρήστο μερικά απο τα lifts του


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Miss Fit

Aυτα ειναι...!!! Μπραβο παιδια, οντως ζηλεψαμε  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εννοεις ποσα σηκωνε; Δεν ξερω γιατι περισσοτερο ''δουλευε'' στα νεας τεχνολογιας μηχανηματα με ελευθερα βαρη που αντικαθιστουν τα τροχαλιωδη ,παντως καλα σηκωνε!
Στις κλασικες ασκησεις στους παγκους δεν ειδα! :01. Wink:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Ετσι,κρυβε νουμερα Χρηστο..μην εχουμε τπτ εγκεφαλικα βραδιατικα :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Και εγω με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω το φορουμ για την διοργανωση και τον Σταυρο Τριουλιδη για την φιλοξενια και για την πολυ δυνατη προπονηση ποδιων που μας εκανε!   (ασχετα αν εγω εβγαλα μονο τα σκουατ και μετα ξαπλωσα κατω για κανα 20λεπτο   )


Εσυ ρε niksamaras εισαι αυτος που κοντεψες να σπασεις την μπαρα στο  :05. Squat:  ;  Σορρυ αλλα δεν σε καταλαβα ,με μπερδεψε το μουστακι ,δεν φταιω! :01. Razz:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Metalhead|T|

εγω ειμαι αυτος με το μουσακι και το μοικανέ μαλλι  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπράβο ρε παιδια περάσατε μια όμορφη και επικοδομητική κυριακή , όχι μόνο επειδη κάνατε προπόνηση αλλα επειδη πάνω απ όλα το διασκεδάσατε και αυτη πρέπει να είναι η φιλοσοφία της γυμναστικής για κάποιον , για να μπορεί να γυμνάζετε για χρόνια και με όρεξη 
σημασία δεν έχουν τα κιλα που σηκώνει ο καθένας αλλα να το γουστάρει και να τα δίνει όλα στην προπόνηση 
πραγματικό κίνητρο και πόρωση , παλια κάναμε τακτικά τετοια ιβέντ στο γυμναστήριο , αλλα μόνο με άτομα του γυμναστηριου , δεν υπήρχε δυνατότητα μέσω φόρουμ να οργανώσουμε και με άτομα εκτός περιοχής , βλέπετε δεν υπήρχε ίντερνετ τότε και όπως είμασταν μαζεμένοι , μιλούσαμε και για άλλα θέματα και απορίες πάνω σε προπόνηση και διατροφή 

ωραία πράματα και μακάρι να κάνουμε και δω πάνω κάτι ανάλογο , αλλα και ο Κώστας γρήγορο πιστόλι που πρόλαβε σήμερα και ανέβασε υλικό να δούμε και εμείς οι λιγότερο τυχεροί , πέρασε και τον τζων γουειν στα γουεστερν :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Αλεξανδρος Μπ

> Γράψτε και ποιος είναι ποιος στις φώτο γιατί μερικούς τους βλέπω πρώτη φορά!



εγω ειμαι το παιδι με το μαυρο φουτερ που γραφει xtreme stores και αυτος που κανει squat  :02. Welcome:

----------


## niksamaras

> Εσυ ρε niksamaras εισαι αυτος που κοντεψες να σπασεις την μπαρα στο  ;  Σορρυ αλλα δεν σε καταλαβα ,με μπερδεψε το μουστακι ,δεν φταιω!


Ναι εγω ειμαι, να σαι καλα!  :03. Thumb up:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους παιδιά. Μακάρι να γίνονται τέτοια events πιο συχνά και να το κανονίζουν και τα μέλη από μόνοι τους.

----------


## goldenera

Μπράβο παίδες φαίνεται στα πρόσωπα σας ότι περάσατε φανταστικά και το ευχαριστηθήκατε :03. Clap: . Μακάρι να επαναληφθεί στο μέλλον και να μπορέσουμε να παραβρεθούμε και εμείς :01. Wink:

----------


## Muscleboss

Ωραία ατμόσφαιρα παιδιά. Ευχαριστούμε και τον Σταύρο Τριουλίδη για τη φιλοξενία, και όλα τα παιδιά που παρευρέθηκαν.  :03. Thumb up: 

O Pizaro από ότι φαίνεται ήρθε για να μείνει στα event του bodybuilding.gr. Μυρίζομαι νέα ρεκόρ...

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ωραία ατμόσφαιρα παιδιά. Ευχαριστούμε και τον Σταύρο Τριουλίδη για τη φιλοξενία, και όλα τα παιδιά που παρευρέθηκαν. 
> 
> O Pizaro από ότι φαίνεται ήρθε για να μείνει στα event του bodybuilding.gr. Μυρίζομαι νέα ρεκόρ...


Παναγιώτη ο Αλεξ ήρθε για την παρέα μας, κατευθείαν απο δουλειά,χωρίς ξεκούραση,κανωντας ένα κυκλικό πρόγραμμα,σε χαμηλή ένταση,για τα δεδομένα του,κάνωντας επαναλήψεις και όχι μονές
Συζητήσαμε λίγο την περίπτωση αν θα γίνει 4ο Ατλας, όπου  για εκεί μου έχει υποσχεθεί ένα καλο ρεκόρ. :01. Mr. Green: 
Ωραίος τύπος  :03. Thumb up: 












Εδώ στην φωτογραφία με τον *Τάκη,Morbit_Killer*, τον οποίο είδα επίσης ανεβασμένο στην προπονησή του.







Στον καθρέφτη εδω,διακρίνεται και ο *Νίκος Σαμαράς,* νικητής των αρσεων θανάτου στο 3ο Ατλας, όπου επιδόθηκε σε υψηλής έντασης προπόνησης σκούωτ, με τον Αλέξανδρο και καθοδηγητή και spotter τον Τριουλίδη, ο οποίος τους "εβγαλε το λάδι "

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

γνώριμα όλα τα παιδια και πραγματικά ο Αλέξης είναι πολύ συμπαθής και άτομο που σε κερδίζει και αν την επόμενη φορά αποφασίσει να συμμετέχει στο επόμενο Ατλας θα μας βγούν τα μάτια πιστεύω γιατι ο άνθρωπος είναι πραγματικός άτλαντας 
αλλα και ο Νίκος ο Σαμαράς δείχνει ότι τό χει και το γουστάρει με τα βαριά κιλά , αλλα νομίζω πως τα δώσαν όλα όλοι οι συμμετέχοντες γιατι παίζει ρόλο και ο παράγων ψυχολογία σε τέτοια ιβεντ  και ο Τάκης Morbit_killer ανεβασμένος απο το προηγούμενο Άτλας φαίνετε δίκιο έχεις Κώστα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## morbit_killer

> 


λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την επιτυχία αυτή , θα προτείνω ένα δεύτερο enent στο γυμναστήριο του κύριου Μπουρνάζου  κατά τον Ιούνιο όλα εξατώνται απο τον κώστα

----------


## goldenera

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82011


Γεια σου ρε Τόλη με τις κλασικές μποντυμπιλντεράδικες φόρμες σου :03. Thumb up:  Cobra πέρα από τη γοητεία σου, σωματικώς σε βλέπω νταμάρι :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Να'σαι καλα ρε Γιανναρε,προσπαθουμε για το καλυτερο συνεχως.Εχω αλλαξει σε μεγαλο βαθμο φιλοσοφια στα βαρη,εφαρμοζοντας καποια πραγματα που διαβαζω κ φαινεται να δουλευει σταθερα.

----------


## goldenera

Ενδιαφέρον, για κάνε μας το φραγκοδίφραγκα να καταλάβουμε τί εννοείς.

----------


## beefmeup

ο κομπρας δεν προδιδει τα μυστικα του ετσι ευκολα γιαννη.. :01. Mr. Green: 
ασε που τα περισοτερα απο μενα τα εμαθε :01. Razz: 

ωραιες φωτο παιδια,κριμα που δεν τα καταφερα..

----------


## goldenera

Εεεεεεεε πες τα μας εσύ ρε Διονύση, να γίνουμε και εμείς cobres :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sAVAZz

video δεν υπαρχουν?

----------


## Polyneikos

> video δεν υπαρχουν?


Οχι,δεν βγήκαν βιντεο,δεν περισσευε καποιος για να κανει λήψεις :01. Razz:

----------

